# Man marries pillow



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wonder if he ran into the woman who married the rollercoaster during their honeymoon.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/816601-man-marries-pillow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always wondered what the word "otaku" (screen name of one of our delightful electronics wizzes here ) - it's a Japanese term that roughly translates to somewhere between 'obsessive' and 'nerd'

I learn something new every day here

That aside, how can such a union be considered legal? And will their children look like Cabbage Patch dolls?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In England, a slang term for coitus is "getting stuffed"....heheheheh.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned. What's next - man marries sock puppet?

After reading this, I may need to change my screen name!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Otaku said:


> After reading this, I may need to change my screen name!


Don't do that - we love you just the way you are and know you would never marry a pillow...or a sock puppet, for that matter


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I can see the headline a year from now:

"Pillow Divorces Man"

In the case of "Otaku VS.Otaku" a man's pillow-wife has filed for divorce when the pillow discovered the man was cheating on it with a couch cushion. 

'The pillow just doesn't understand me, and besides she went flat on me after only a few months of marraige', said Mr. Otaku in an an interview just outside the courthouse. 

The Couch cushion was not available for comment."


What a weird world.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha! 30 Rock, anyone?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I always wondered what the word "otaku" (screen name of one of our delightful electronics wizzes here ) - it's a Japanese term that roughly translates to somewhere between 'obsessive' and 'nerd'
> 
> I learn something new every day here
> 
> That aside, how can such a union be considered legal? And will their children look like Cabbage Patch dolls?


Otaku is actually a pretty bad insult in japan. The American term applied to fans of anime is used light hearted however an "otaku" in japan is someone who is obsessed to the point of creepiness, you can be an "otaku" of anything, most commonly Pop Stars, Anime, or video games. a true "otaku" in the Japanese use of the word would be someone who's home was stack floor to roof with video games, or CDs, or such, posters all over their walls, and secret plans to show up at their favorite voice actor/singers home with cake and ice cream on their birthday(which happened to a voice actor I like, but no it wasn't me lol)

the casual use of otaku which is often heard in America is mostly used to describe moderately obsessed anime fans many of which dress in costume and learn to speak Japanese but very few of them are what a Japanese person would call an "Otaku"

and on a more related note, at this rate, I wonder when it will become legal for people to marry those female robots made by that Japanese company. Those are specially made and able to "consummate" the marriage.

edited to add:

heres a picture of the anime charactor which is on the mans "wife"








in the show her currant age is 19 however I wonder what age the man has a picture of on his pillow...


----------

